# What do you get more out of?



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Is it scaring people, creating, building and tinkering with props all year long or dressing up? What do you enjoy about this holiday, hobby or industry?
Me, I think it is all of these. I get to enjoy halloween all year.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I think all haunters would agree "all of the above" If we only liked one, then we wouldn't be the obsessed halloween lovers that everyone knows and loves(except for some halloween 'scrooges')  Personally though I don't spend eons on my costume, though I always wear one and work hard on it, have fun wearing it. I don't go over the top or elaborate with it, that's what the haunt is for!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Mine is definitely scareing people, everything I build is more of a means to an end, If vendors made what I wanted and it was affordable then I would glady buy it.
I also enjoy the brotherhood of knowing that a small group of people have my same challenges and the same joys, thats a big part of it actually.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd say it's easy to say it's all of the above but I really enjoy the creative process. I love sketching new ideas for props & scares and then seeing those ideas come to life. I also think what Allen H said about there being a brotherhood among us haunters is something I really appreciate and enjoy. It's nice to know I'm not the only haunter spending his days and nights thinking of, dreaming of and endless working on his haunt.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

That is a good question. I started off building a haunt for friends and then went in with a non profit, then transitioning into another haunt for charity. I love scaring people and in a haunt setting, That was my favorite thing to do. 

I now have a house that I decorate and do not do a walkthrough as I don't think I would be able to with my community. I am in a Historic District and that is pretty much against the rules. But I now love to decorate and deck out my house to where people slow down their cars to look or drive by 3 or 4 times. To me that is also a blast. 

So at home, I like my display. Given the chance to scare people again, I would do that in heartbeat.

At the same time, I love building my own costume. I have gone to several costume contests in the last few years and love to mess with people will jumping on stilts. It is a good time all around.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I like the costumes/dressing up and getting good scares from people.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

For me its the planning, building and tinkering. I do a private party for me and some friends so scaring people is not a big deal although I enjoy hearing an ewww now and then. Each year I try to add a bit more and improve on last years by adding more details and such. A costume always seems to be left for last but I have been working on doing better. And yes, its great to be able to meet with like minded folks and share ideas and not have to explain yourself.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

For me it's a hobby. I like to plan, create and tinker. I prefer to set a scene and have the observer use their imagination to spook themselves. I don't work on my props all year long... it's starts around August.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've been a tinkerer all my life, and for me Halloween is just an extension of that. I love figuring out what I can make from totally unrelated things.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Creating something from bits and scraps and putting together a display that's anticipated every year by our neighbors - that's my reason for Halloweening


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmm...year to year varies very little. Same stuff different spots. What I like most is that I try to have a new "character" who gives out candy each year, though I liked this year's old crone & potion table so much I may use her for a few years. I have to keep reminding myself that I'm taking this coming year off...gonna be weird not to do 'Ween. I enjoy putting the stuff up...I'm not a big prop maker.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Creating something from bits and scraps and putting together a display that's anticipated every year by our neighbors - that's my reason for Halloweening


Agreed!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It is all about the "trick or treat".


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

My favorite part?
Seeing the awe and wonder in others faces when their either delighted or spooked by my haunt. That's the magic of Halloween.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am with Frightguy, I like the creative process, designing and building the props. I really do not try to scare anyone, although that just comes naturally with the territory. I only do a costume if I am having a party, which I do not every year. Even then, I do not spend a great deal of time on it. Also, I have to admit, having such a large group of fellow devotees, makes it a lot more fun. I do not feel like such a leper this way. At least not an only leper.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree with Haunted Bayou about the trick or treat. I put on a show, and they are my audience. I'm the ringmaster, and no one knows what will happen next, but me. And I like to put on a good show, and change it up every year. I do it all for the trick or treaters.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

The creative process, dreaming, planning, building and squeeling with girlish delight as my creations take on a life of their own.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Absolutely all of the above. I love building and designing my props, I have alot of fun coming up with a costume every year and getting it together.I love decorating and strolling through the Halloween stores. I look forward to the midwest haunters convention every year,I always watch scary movies and ghost shows.There is just a scary thrill behind Halloween,the paranormal and unexplained things that just have a strong pull on me.We are definately the obsessed and I am very proud of that fact.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

sickNtwisted said:


> The creative process, dreaming, planning, building and squeeling with girlish delight as my creations take on a life of their own.


Only a haunter can say "Ooooo Corpses!!!" and still be called sane.


----------



## GrimmEverafter (Feb 2, 2011)

Definitely all of the above. My folks think I'm nuts for enjoying it so much, but Halloween to me is THE best holiday ever, even over Christmas and my own birthday. Personally, my favorite parts are the design work and getting to dress up. I spend all year designing and redesigning my costume, just to get it right.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Building the props.
And seeing the smiles on the kids faces.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

kprimm said:


> Absolutely all of the above. I love building and designing my props, I have alot of fun coming up with a costume every year and getting it together.I love decorating and strolling through the Halloween stores. I look forward to the midwest haunters convention every year,I always watch scary movies and ghost shows.There is just a scary thrill behind Halloween,the paranormal and unexplained things that just have a strong pull on me.We are definately the obsessed and I am very proud of that fact.


I agree 100%. I haven't gotten into the costume kick yet, but I should.

You're not that far from me - I'll have to check into that convention!


----------

